# New working starfox lasergun



## Thalassa (May 4, 2011)

Hey! Thalassa here! I recently bought a 10 mW (milliwatt) green laser! :-D I also made an awsome case for it, which looks like a laser gun from starfox.... Of coarse...  the laser's lens sticks out the end and I made an apparatus which, when a button on the gun is pressed, a rod holds in the button on the laser itself, and turns on, as if the case itself was the laser. anyway it has a visible ion trail and feels slightly warm to the touch. No focusable lens though... 


As fox mcloud would say; IMMA FIRE MAH LASER!!


----------



## Aden (May 4, 2011)

10mW would be mostly visible at night or through smoke/fog, but otherwise it's not powerful enough for impressive use during the day

\I continue to lust after 300+mW lasers~


----------



## Thalassa (May 4, 2011)

Aden said:


> 10mW would be mostly visible at night or through smoke/fog, but otherwise it's not powerful enough for impressive use during the day
> 
> \I continue to lust after 300+mW lasers~



Yeah, it's not near impressive... Although in the dark the trail is slightly visible. I wish it were 5 watt viloet laser, or something like that... Uhhh, but thats not legal here.... I think it only legal to own up to a 10 mW laser here. 

btw do you own a laser as well?


----------



## Aden (May 4, 2011)

Thalassa said:


> btw do you own a laser as well?


 
eh, just a 5mW green that I found on sale


----------



## Thalassa (May 4, 2011)

Well, keep your hopes high for a 300+ laser!


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 4, 2011)

A friend of mine has a high power laser for a gun attachment. That thing can reach the cirrus clouds and into mountains in the distance at night.

I so want one.


----------



## Ames (May 4, 2011)

I'm actually working on a laser atm.

445nm 1500mW+, in a labby-style host.

About 60% done, still working on the driver.  Will post thread when finished. :V


----------



## Thalassa (May 6, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> A friend of mine has a high power laser for a gun attachment. That thing can reach the cirrus clouds and into mountains in the distance at night.
> 
> I so want one.



My 10 mW laser can reach about 2 miles when I check on open ocean. Its not how far it gos, it's how strong it is, like if it's a burning laser.


----------



## Thalassa (May 6, 2011)

JamesB said:


> I'm actually working on a laser atm.
> 
> 445nm 1500mW+, in a labby-style host.
> 
> About 60% done, still working on the driver. Will post thread when finished. :V



Awsome! 1.5 watt! Hope you have laser radition goggles!


----------



## Ames (May 7, 2011)

Thalassa said:


> Awsome! 1.5 watt! Hope you have laser radition goggles!


 
I'm not a laser noob....

>.>


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 7, 2011)

Lasers are fun to point at florr and look as our cats try to chase them


----------



## Thalassa (May 7, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Lasers are fun to point at florr and look as our cats try to chase them



Or if they are powerful enough to cut/burn things!  Kidding, thats what I do, but with my dog. (not cutting the dog, pointing it at the floor... I shouldn't have to say the :\ )


----------

